# General > Motoring >  Whats been your best car?

## Koi

My favourite car we've had was our vectra sri. Such a cool car to drive and she was so nippy. Traded her in for an omege estate as it had really dangerous wiring and if it had caught fire we'd never have got ourselves and our son out in time. Dodgy wiring done by previous owner! Apart from that i would really love to have another vectra sri. Perhaps even the gsi. I love vectras though lol. 

Our best car so far has been our landrover discovery. She's a little thirsty but i love driving her. I don't think i could go back to a normal sized car now. I love the height and the space. Despite the recent repairs and problems i am pleased my partner talked me into agreeing to buying one. Saying that even if i had objected he would've still bought it  ::  Taken a few months to appreciate the disco and to enjoy driving her and now its normally myself behind the wheel, not my partner lol. 

I also really like the rover vitesse. My partner had one for about 5 months or less, can't mind now. Loved the shape and would love to own one, one day.

----------


## ducati

A very difficult question. It usually is the latest, but for me, the most fun we ever had in cars was a period of about 10 years when we were involved with the TR Register and we had a series of TR5, TR6, TR7 TR7 Sprint and a couple of V8s. All the summers were devoted to club events and we made loads of good friends and generally had a great time.

Another period, we bought 2 Merc 500SECs and did the rockstar (drugdealer) thing for a while. They are awesome cars, the height of luxury but also very competent fast GT cars.

I think on reflection, the nicest car to drive was a Series 3 Daimler Sovereign. Quite simply the best riding car there has ever been.

----------


## Incognit0

Got to be my Defender but the can I have loved the most (and had the most of) is the Ibiza Cupra R - class car!!!!

----------


## Beat Bug

I've had quite a few nippy cars, all of them favourites at the time. Honda Z600, Suzuki SC100 GX, Honda Beat. OH has just bought a Suzuki Cappuccino, so I think that is going to be another favourite (if I ever get to drive it!) But my all time favourite has got to be my Mk3 MG Midget, owned for 22 years. Still have her, and she's a joy to drive! She has taken us on holiday to Ireland, done John O'Groats to Land's End, and several long haul holidays in the UK. I've pledged with the MGOC to keep her forever. Now that's got to be the highest accolade a car can get!

----------


## kriklah

Ill let you know when i find it!! :Wink: 

in the 3 years since passing my test ive had 6 cars!!!
first - a Zafira 1.6 that a relative turned into a hood ornement on a lorry, second - another Zafy that left me due to ex's finances, third - (found as quick replacement) was a wee rover 1.2 that developed a limp and had to be put down,  forth - Fiat Ulysee with rusty bottom, also put to sleep, fith - Mondeo with iffy breaks/suspension/abs, traded in for current car - Skoda felicia that sofar is proving the most reliable.

of them all i cant say i have a favorite, i liked my Zafys, and would happily take one again, i prefer the bigger mpvs (with 5 kids to taxi about they are more practical anyway)  the mondeo was nice to drive, for all its issues it had a sound economic engine. getting used to the the wee skoda was hard ( i miss my power steering!! :Frown: ) but its certainly proving itself for now.

----------


## Beat Bug

We've had a number of Skodas over the years, and all have proved to be very reliable, and economic on fuel.

----------


## Commore

My own favorite is the Sabura, but recently have gone over to the Jeep Cherokee, by far the best by anyone's standard, in saying that you cannot beat a good landrover.

----------


## dozy

Any of the 3 litre capri's or the 2.8's i had ,great fun and happy days also a few morris minor vans and pick-ups .

----------


## adi1

Good one......must be the white Escort Harrier I had back in the late 80's real head turner back in the day, easy to work on (simple mechanics). Unfortunately it was stolen back in 1990 and never seen again, can still remember the day she went like my heart had been tore out.

----------


## silversurfer

Mk 1 RS 2000 - light blue with dark blue decals. Oh I loved that car and now, of course, wish I still had it!

----------


## captain chaos

My favourite was my bright red 1981 Lancia Delta.

----------


## Crackeday

My last car my Mondeo SI was a cracking car and a joy to drive. Love the old vectras had a few of them pity they werent reliable!!! Also had a scenic which was the comfiest car weve ever had but typical french electrical problems put paid to that!!! 
Worst car by far was a proton, absolutely rubbish car even though it had a mitsubushi engine, it was sluggish, poorly equipped and an ugly thing!!!

----------


## Munro

It has to be my Octavia 1.9TD the other day the trip computer had the fuel consumption down to 80mpg, have had it six years and it has only been to garage for servicing and MOT, I almost wish it would give trouble so I can change it for a newer model, but that might be the worst move I could make.

----------


## annemarie482

my partner and i have had quite alot of cars....

toyota celica
subaru impreza
jaguar x type
bmw 325
bmw X3
Porshce cayenne
ford focus
ford fiesta
mitsubishi evo 8 FQ 300
audi rs4
audi Q7
and now a mercedes C63 AMG

(those are just the ones of the top of my head! partner is a car fanatic and averages a car a year sometimes more if he doesnt like it  :: )

now my favourite out the lot without doubt was the rs4. i adored it, from looks, sound, handling and general comfort to drive!
was also an excellent family car with plenty space and a big boot, but still having the power to enjoy too.

my oh however swears his new mercedes C63 AMG is the best thing since sliced bread lol 
i find it a bit hard on the suspension and too easy to put your foot down in!!

----------


## ducati

> my partner and i have had quite alot of cars....
> 
> toyota celica
> subaru impreza
> jaguar x type
> bmw 325
> bmw X3
> Porshce cayenne
> ford focus
> ...


I'd go with any of those apart from the Cayenne. You'd have to be some kind of sociopath knowing everybody hates 4x4 drivers and everybody hates Porsche drivers.  :: 

ADVERT. When you have more money than sense.......and a Range Rover is just too cheap.  ::

----------


## annemarie482

just came across this thread again and LOL ducati!

my new favourite car, is my new car a ford focus rs so much fun to drive, so easy to drive!
handles/grips the corners beautifully, comfortable to drive, plenty oomph for overtaking  :Wink:  and suprisingly easy on the fuel! love it.

----------


## chirpy chick

Mine has to be my orange 3 wheeler bond bug!!!! ::

----------


## arana negra

Orange Alfa Romeo Alfasud, the orange blossom special CB handle great drivers car, became a bonnet ornament for a Schweppes lorry on the wrong side of country road. 

Old hand painted black Standard 10 was fun to drive also :-)  young lad slid his dads car into it on a bend back road to Aboyne.

Pale blue old style beetle tiny battery was a hoot driving over the Devil's Elbow from Perth to Banchory. Blooming freezing driving with a torch out window to find side of road in the fog !

----------


## laguna2

My Renault Laguna 2 Privelege ....... loved that car!

----------


## ducati

> My Renault Laguna 2 Privelege ....... loved that car!


I had a Laguna. It was the very worst car we've ever owned. We called it the pile of poo  :: 

I'm sure yours was very nice though.  ::

----------


## laguna2

Have had a number of new Renaults and a couple of second hand ones - and never had any problem with them.  Perhaps you were just unlucky!

----------


## ducati

> Have had a number of new Renaults and a couple of second hand ones - and never had any problem with them.  Perhaps you were just unlucky!


I should coco!  ::

----------


## CyprusPluto

My favourite is the one I have now - my Ford Focus ST (series 2 pre facelift - don't like the new 5 door one). It's 7 years old now and I've had it since new. It's more or less a toy now and only has 24k on the clock.

Don't think it is as quick to 60 as my Renaultsport Megane was, but that rarely drove without lights flashing on the dashboard and the dealer network hadn't a clue how to fix it. Also the weight transfer in corners was appalling and the steering was numb. When it was in the garage for the "272nd time", they gave me an old Ford Ka and that had a much better steering feel.

My other 'love' was my Renault 5GT Turbo, but that also had the typical Renault problems. Still like the look of some Renaults, but I'd never buy another

----------


## bounce

The best car l owed was a 1968 Dodge Charger  with a fireball 6.8liter v8  with nitro bottles fitted it really flew

----------


## ducati

> The best car l owed was a 1968 Dodge Charger  with a fireball 6.8liter v8  with nitro bottles fitted it really flew


Now, that is my kind of car. If you sort out the steering and the brakes and the ride...... ::

----------


## camor

There's a difference between best car and favourite car!! Favourites (owned by me) were MK2 Escorts, MK1 Fiesta XR2, Renault 19 16V, Peugeot 309 GTi & the Mazda we have now. The best ones were a 1990 Isuzu Trooper diesel, rough but fantastic and a Vectra SRi CDTi 150. The Vectra took some punishment over its time with us, it did let us down a couple of times but it was roomy, comfy, fast & economical. A good all round family car that could give a hot hatch a scare !! We've had loads of different stuff cars, vans, 4x4's and all of them had their annoyances and endearing features. The worst was probably a Triumph Dolomite 1500.

----------


## dozy

Ford Capri 2.6 RS left hand drive or the Lotus Cortina MK 1, its to close to choose.

----------


## poppett

Lotus would have the edge for me Dozy.

Did have a friend who had a Vauxhall Viva with a Jack Brabham upgrade engine and it was ace at the time, and for me probably the only decent Vauxhall apart from the Cresta that company built.

----------


## jacko

My last six cars havent given me any bother . . Seat Toledo ...Fiesta mk 5... Fiesta mk 6... Focus mk2...vauxhall Astra sxi . Focus mk 2.5 ...in the six year s they spanned i only ever had to replace one rear shock on the fiesta mk 5 &  four tyre s . two pairs fronts . so i guess all these have been my best cars.

----------


## lee1

mk1 golf ,,,,1300 driver  ,,that car left load's standing at light's ,, fast wee car ,,,had bmw's n all ,,none come close 2 it ,,,

----------


## pig whisperer

we had,  back in 1970 a Volvo 122s looked like a small tank, went like a rocket, my jimny drinks to much fuel,needs a 6th gear isn't particularly comfortable, but has a great turning circle handy across the field & for some strange reason I love it

----------


## dozy

> Lotus would have the edge for me Dozy.Did have a friend who had a Vauxhall Viva with a Jack Brabham upgrade engine and it was ace at the time, and for me probably the only decent Vauxhall apart from the Cresta that company built.


I had the Chevette HSR ,Christ it was fast but did squat on the bents and lift the inside wheel . Stiffing the rear shocks made it worse ,found out it was a pan hard rod mounting fault . Nice car but needed a hell of the lot of work to keep it happy .

----------


## Samshaks

well that's a pretty much difficult one to be answering as there are many rides which are one's heart favorites.

airport limo sydney | sydney airport limo | limo services

----------


## Kodiak

The car I liked the best was a HUMBER SUPER SNIPE which I bought in 1970 for only £30.  It was Big, Luxurious and  Thirsty for Petrol, but I loved it.  I was very sad to see it go a few years later but I could no longer afford to run it.

----------


## wavy davy

> The car I liked the best was a HUMBER SUPER SNIPE which I bought in 1970 for only £30.  It was Big, Luxurious and  Thirsty for Petrol, but I loved it.  I was very sad to see it go a few years later but I could no longer afford to run it.


Remember the Snipe, nice motor. Caithness Constabulary had one and my Dad (who was a traffic cop at the time) said it was the worst traffic car he could imagine. Anyway, my favourite was a Mercedes 300CE pillarless coupe. Fast (ish), comfortable, lovely to drive and in my opinion a great looking car.

----------


## The Horseman

> The best car l owed was a 1968 Dodge Charger  with a fireball 6.8liter v8  with nitro bottles fitted it really flew


In 1972 I bought 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T 440 six pack.  I think is was a 383 cubic inch.... GT qualifiers and Air Shocks.  Burn rubber in 1st, squeal in 2nd and 'chirp' in 3rd..  impressive but....Drum brakes that fade and burn, and the cornering was crazy.
But it was my first North American car when I came to Canada in 1970.

Growing up in the North of Scotland we had a 1962 Saab 96...3 cylinder 841cc, 2 stroke engine with free wheel.  4 gallons of petrol and pour in a quart of oil all in the same hole.  Eric Carlson won the Monte Carlo with a similar car.

Both were excellent cars but on opposite sides of the spectrum!

----------


## bacon

had one when i was a kid ,18 years old... dad had to insure it... i wish i had it now.....sold it when got my kx 250 motocross bike.the rush on the bike was  more to me than the car.

----------


## Bobbyian

In the 60's I had a NSU 1200c a nippy little car done me well driving fron germany to caithness regularly while in the army.
after a few others i have come very fond of my Suzuki Grand Vitara.

----------


## Whitewater

I have had many good cars over the years, my old favourite was my first diesel, a Montego, the body work unfortunately was rubbish but comfort, and reliability were unbeatable, I kept it for ten years, but eventually the cost of putting it through the MOT was more than the car was worth. My current car is a Hyundai i35 crdi  which is incredible value for money and has every conceivable gadget and comfort aboard, and is also very  reliable

----------


## gaza

Mine was a citroen 2lt i XM.

----------


## The Horseman

Presently have a Mercedes C350 with AMG sport package, but recently drove the Mercedes C63 (V8) AMG...
Standard form 475 HP naturally aspirated, and with Twin Turbo 545 HP.  Brutal power........price in Canada $85,000 which is approx £40,000.  Not a bad price for a wild horse!

----------


## Mackerel

Ford Granada, of "The Sweeney" era.  She was painted Dulux brown, with a brush, and cost me £100.  Everything about it was just a little bit larger than it needed to be, and we could do the ton (only proven once).  Far too much motor for a boy, but you never fall out of love with your first....

----------


## The Horseman

> Ford Granada, of "The Sweeney" era.  She was painted Dulux brown, with a brush, and cost me £100.  Everything about it was just a little bit larger than it needed to be, and we could do the ton (only proven once).  Far too much motor for a boy, but you never fall out of love with your first....


Looked her up.  Yes we had them in North America.....basically a tank on wheels!

----------


## gemma23426

Allion, it's not great but it's good  :Smile:

----------

